# Savage LRPV on order - can't wait!



## Bigfootisreal (Jan 24, 2010)

Guys-

Just ordered the dual port LRPV in .204 Ruger from the guys at Bullseye Shooter Supply in Lake Elmo MN. Can't wait to get it set up and tuned. We have been playing around with a few load recipes that are pushing the 39 g Sierra's at over 4,200 fps with very low standard deviations in velocity measurements and no signs of pressure problems. My buddy has his Savage well under 1 MOA with more to do yet. I am optimistic I can get this to 1/2" as I was able to do with two other .204's I have owned. This one will be topped with a Nikon 6-24, side focus, with the fine crosshairs and target dot. This will be set up for the 200-500 yard prairie dog shots. I'll post pics as it comes together.

I have a CZ 527 in .22 Hornet that shoots very well (3/4 MOA when I do my part). That is topped with a Nikon 3-12. Good for out to 200 if the wind is right and the PD is nice and plump.

My son shoots a CZ 527 Varminter in .223. Son #2 shoots a Savage 12 Low Profile in .204 Ruger. Nothing inside 350 survives their onslaughts. Those rifles are topped with 6-18 Nikon SF scopes with BDC's.

Inside 125 we use 17 HMR's. Again, I have become a Savage fan. Point and shoot. 3-9 power Leupolds do the job.

Inside 40 yards we give them a fighting chance and throw 158 g HP's at them down the 4" barrel of my Taurus .357 Tracker. The 7 shot cylinder helps when the little critters take off running. We make smoke and dust if nothing else.

These guns are all dedicated to prairie dogs. I could put together an equally long list for how we pursue deer and hogs. I have some friends in OK putting together a trip for this summer to help out a rancher with pig problems.

My wife says I go a little overboard. What say you all?

Kevin


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I say you can never have too many!!! Here are the two newest members of my Savage family.

Model 112 CF Action with Varmint Accutrigger
NSS Recoil Lug
26" McGowen Stainless Premier Match 1:8" twist 6.5X284 Norma Varmint Contour 
Joel Russo Custom "Modified Wildcat" Stock with Hinged Floor Plate
EGW 20 MOA Base 
Burris XTR Low Rings
Night Force NXS 5.5-22X50 Zero Stop Illuminated NP-2DD Reticle

















Model 12 CF Action with Varmint Accutrigger
NSS Recoil Lug
26" McGowen Blasted Premier Match 1:8" twist 6mm Rem Varmint Contour
B&C A2 Tactical/Medalist Stock
EGW 20 MOA Base
Burris XTR Low Rings
Valdada IOR 4-16X40 Illuminated MP-8 Reticle


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

Savage260, Any problems putting those rifles together? Any special tools needed? How are they shooting?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

You need a barrel nut wrench, an action wrench or barrel vise,(I use the action wrench in my bench vise) and headspace gauges(I use just the go gauge and put a strip of tape on the back for a no go gauge). The 6.5X284 is shooting very well, lots of .25" or smaller groups during load testing. I have not shot the 6MM yet. Between work and weather I have not had a good day to shoot.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

That's a really nice gun but IMO the light .204 bullets get blown around to much for really long shots.For that I think the .24 or .25 cals are better.Anyway I'm sure it will be seriously accurate as Savages are known for outstanding out of the box performance.My MKII BV is certainly a shooter :thumb: .Good luck!


----------

